

Hacker News Account - Is there a way to restore my password? - NathanKP

I had been logged in so long with the browser cookie that when I recently cleared cookies I am left with absolutely no idea what my password was.  I remember my username, but not my password, and with over 200 karma saved up I don't really feel like starting a completely new account.<p>Is there any way to have my password emailed to me or restored?  I don't see that feature available.
======
icey
pg can email you a new password if you had your email address stored in your
profile.

